# My wife wants sex fantasy to be reality



## billgour (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi. I just wanted to get everyone's opinion about something my wife wants to do sexually, but that has me torn.
It all began when I asked my wife what her sexual fantasies were, a topic my wife had not been open about before. Anyway, she told me her biggest fantasy would for me to come to her workplace and perform cunnilingus on her. Anyway, she now tells me she wants to do this for real! I was like, what? She pointed out to me we would have privacy--she has her own office where she works--and the chances of getting caught are low. However, this whole idea seems too wild. Should I do what my wife wants, or should I tell her no?


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

Why is it too wild? 

Does she have a lock for the door? 

If she can garantee no one will burst in I'm unsure of what the problem is.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Lock the door and get after it!


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

Its not too wild, don’t rule it out for that reason. The hard part is when your actually done walking out and wondering if anyone heard you. When still married I was on both ends of this and was quite fun. Also used my bosses office once, come to think of it I don’t think there wasn’t a room we didn’t do something in at my place of employment over the years. 

Her place of work was harder but when theres a will theres a way! Have some fun with it.


----------



## sparkyjim (Sep 22, 2012)

GO for it....!


----------



## carpenoctem (Jul 4, 2012)

billgour said:


> Hi. I just wanted to get everyone's opinion about something my wife wants to do sexually, but that has me torn.
> It all began when I asked my wife what her sexual fantasies were, a topic my wife had not been open about before. Anyway, *she told me her biggest fantasy would for me to come to her workplace and perform cunnilingus on her. Anyway, she now tells me she wants to do this for real!* I was like, what? She pointed out to me we would have privacy--she has her own office where she works--and the chances of getting caught are low. However, this whole idea seems too wild. Should I do what my wife wants, or should I tell her no?



Go ahead and do it.

Also, ask her to come to your work place / any other semi-public place of your choice, and perform fellatio on you. Or, go for some ‘manly’ lovemaking the same night. *So that she does not begin to see you as a submissive eventually.*

Because once you do it, I guarantee you, she is going to want it again. And so might you.

*Go ahead. Be a cunning linguist, and write about it here. We'd like to read.*


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

hello!!!!....check first for CCTV and go for it


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

billgour, if you and/or your wife don't own the establishment where she is employed, those who do may well have concealed cameras on site that cold prove to be not only embarrassing, but also the finale to her job.
To have them wouldn't be unusual in today's business world.


----------



## jerry123 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hell yeah, go for it. 

Once you fulfill hers, come up with one of your own. Make yours a little risky. Like sex in the car in a parking lot. Or a BJ while driving.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

We had a senior VP get caught doing this to his secretary, fired. Had the world by the tail too.


----------



## syhoybenden (Feb 21, 2013)

Go for it!


----------



## bubba29 (Feb 29, 2012)

billgour said:


> hi. I just wanted to get everyone's opinion about something my wife wants to do sexually, but that has me torn.
> It all began when i asked my wife what her sexual fantasies were, a topic my wife had not been open about before. Anyway, she told me her biggest fantasy would for me to come to her workplace and perform cunnilingus on her. Anyway, she now tells me she wants to do this for real! I was like, what? She pointed out to me we would have privacy--she has her own office where she works--and the chances of getting caught are low. However, this whole idea seems too wild. Should i do what my wife wants, or should i tell her no?


yolo!


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

Do it before she gets a guy from the office to do it !!!

Mark your territory bro !


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

OP, I'd be happy that your wife expressed this fantasy to you. It shows she still has a spark for you - which is awesome. Imagine if her fantasy was to engage in MFM threesomes, cuckolding you or opening up the marriage. If I were you, I'd be elated and talk with her about how the two of you can SAFELY make her fantasy come true. Then, you tell her a fantasy that you want to have fulfilled. Even if you don't have one now, think of one and tell her. No doubt, having you share a fantasy with her will make her even hotter for you - especially if it will be her fulfilling your fantasy! :smthumbup:


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

Hell yeah. Go for it. Get under the desk and give her the thrill she wants. 

Just by chance there's a camera and you get caught, she can tell the boss you were under the desk hunting for her contact lens or a paper clip. Just kidding, just make sure there isn't a camera.


----------



## Omego (Apr 17, 2013)

LOL! Love the responses...! Seems terribly naughty however!


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

I wish my wife was this submissive. Very hot. 
If you can lock the door. Go for it. Make her come hard too. Don't pass this one up
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Staci_stars (May 5, 2014)

Go for it! Then tell her your fantasy! enjoy!


----------



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

[B]carpenoctem[/B] said:


> Go ahead and do it.
> 
> Also, ask her to come to your work place / any other semi-public place of your choice, and perform fellatio on you. Or, go for some ‘manly’ lovemaking the same night. *So that she does not begin to see you as a submissive eventually.*
> 
> ...


^^^ THIS !!

..and check for camera's first!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Lots of reckless advice on this thread.

You'd risk her job for a cheap thrill?

My suggestion- go ahead and ask her boss for permission first.


----------



## harrybrown (May 22, 2013)

and I was worried she wanted a threesome.

If you can make sure no cameras, etc, why not try after hours?


----------



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

lenzi said:


> Lots of reckless advice on this thread.
> 
> You'd risk her job for a cheap thrill?
> 
> My suggestion- go ahead and ask her boss for permission first.


This isnt a cheap thrill. This is his him realizing his love , his wifes fantasy. This is him giving his wife what she wants.

If he doesnt do it he will one day be 70 regretting it.

If she asks permission for that from her boss it would derail her career anyway. 

Exercise every precaution. Plan ahead , lock the door. Practice wiping face and pulling up wifes panties quickly!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

billgour said:


> Hi. I just wanted to get everyone's opinion about something my wife wants to do sexually, but that has me torn.
> It all began when I asked my wife what her sexual fantasies were, a topic my wife had not been open about before. Anyway, she told me her biggest fantasy would for me to come to her workplace and perform cunnilingus on her. Anyway, she now tells me she wants to do this for real! I was like, what? She pointed out to me we would have privacy--she has her own office where she works--and the chances of getting caught are low. However, this whole idea seems too wild. Should I do what my wife wants, or should I tell her no?


If she has a glass walled office, probably not. But if she has a private office, with a lockable door? What could go wrong?:scratchhead:


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

If your wife has a private office with a lockable door, and you can be absolutely sure that there are no cameras in her office, I would say that there is a reasonable risk-reward ratio for the two of you to act it out.

You may want to consider doing this after work hours or on a weekend to lower the risk factor, assuming that doesn't substantially change the conditions of your wife's actual fantasy (that this take place during business hours with people milling about).

Many years ago, my wife (who was pregnant at the time) and I stopped by my workplace on a weekend to make some color copies. I know there were a few other people in the building, but not on our floor. As I was finishing up, my wife sent a text for me to meet her in the ladies room, she needed my help with something.

When I walked in, she pulled me into a stall, unzipped my pants, and proceeded to give me an enthusiastic BJ. We were across from a mirror, so I got to watch the entire thing from two perspectives. It was VERY HOT!

Just as I was climaxing, we heard a "ding" from the elevator across the hall, and I pulled out at the exact moment, and baby batter went everywhere, including her face and hair.

Having had this experience provides fantasy "mind movies" for me to this day. If the OP can remove most of the risk, I would say go for it!


----------



## carpenoctem (Jul 4, 2012)

billgour:

You can ensure there is no CCTV.

But* how are you going to stop her from bragging to her friends? She so WILL!*

In fact, I can bet you will soon have a sobriquet amongst them, such as:* Mr Billgour M.D.*


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

Wish I had your problem. I would dream that my wife would want that.


----------



## Seawolf (Oct 10, 2011)

Three words for you: Raise the bet.

Do this, but tell her you want to tape it. Make a quick vid of the naughty female boss seducing her employee!


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

I would consider doing this. 

But do realize there is some risk. Which is part of the thrill. If her losing her job over this will hurt your marriage then you may want to consider something else.

Take heed of the camera thing. That is not impossible.

Maybe suggest something somewhere else than her work.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Do it. 

The risk factor will make her cum harder. Bring a towel and make sure she has a fresh pair of panties for afterwards.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Do it after hours, after dark, with the computer off and the lights off - if her office really is private and lockable. Even hidden cameras shouldn't be a problem then!


----------



## greenfern (Oct 20, 2012)

One thing I would say, from my own experience, is if you are not comfortable doing it then don't even go down this road. She may love it & want to do more wild & riskier things and not be happy with "status quo".


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

OP you've been around since 2010 and only made 13 posts....most of them about cunnilingus. What gives?


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Faithful Wife said:


> OP you've been around since 2010 and only made 13 posts....most of them about cunnilingus. What gives?


At least he is not focused on BJs.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Entropy3000 said:


> At least he is not focused on BJs.


What's the matter with being focused on BJs?


----------



## billgour (Oct 31, 2010)

[B]carpenoctem[/B] said:


> Go ahead and do it.
> 
> Also, ask her to come to your work place / any other semi-public place of your choice, and perform fellatio on you. Or, go for some ‘manly’ lovemaking the same night. *So that she does not begin to see you as a submissive eventually.*
> 
> ...


Oh *carpenoctem*, I think the appeal of this is that my wife wants me to submissively service her while she is at her job. That's what makes it so hot for her. Besides, what's wrong with being submissive?:smthumbup:
P.S. Faithful wife wants to know why I write so many posts about cunnilingus. I have to honestly say I am obsessed with going down on my wife and I do not care if my wife reciprocates.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

billgour said:


> Oh carpenoctem, I think the appeal of this is that my wife wants me to submissively service her while she is at her job. That's what makes it so hot for her. Besides, what's wrong with being submissive?:smthumbup:


I guess you can really rachet up the thrill by leaving the door unlocked and maybe someone will walk into the office while you're down there servicing her and she'll have to act like it's business as usual. Just be careful to avoid sucking sounds.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

lenzi said:


> What's the matter with being focused on BJs?


I should have used the term ... obsessed. 

But this guy takes the road less travelled it seems.


----------



## carpenoctem (Jul 4, 2012)

billgour said:


> Oh *carpenoctem*, I think the appeal of this is that my wife wants me to submissively service her while she is at her job. That's what makes it so hot for her. Besides, what's wrong with being submissive?:smthumbup:
> P.S. Faithful wife wants to know why I write so many posts about cunnilingus. I have to honestly say I am obsessed with going down on my wife and I do not care if my wife reciprocates.


*In short, she wants you to be her Licker Cabinet in the office.*

You like it.

And a poster here points out that you virtually are the Cunnilingus Correspondent of TAM.

Best of luck, under the desk.

But *do check with your doctor whether too much Omega 3 is okay for health.

For any advanced queries, you may call Michael Douglas,* I guess.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

billgour said:


> Hi. I just wanted to get everyone's opinion about something my wife wants to do sexually, but that has me torn.
> It all began when I asked my wife what her sexual fantasies were, a topic my wife had not been open about before. Anyway, she told me her biggest fantasy would for me to come to her workplace and perform cunnilingus on her. Anyway, she now tells me she wants to do this for real! I was like, what? She pointed out to me we would have privacy--she has her own office where she works--and the chances of getting caught are low. However, this whole idea seems too wild. Should I do what my wife wants, or should I tell her no?



For real? That is so hot.:smthumbup:

Make sure you can lock the door and give her all the oral sex she wants!!!

You lucky dawg.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

[B]carpenoctem[/B] said:


> *In short, she wants you to be her Licker Cabinet in the office.*
> 
> You like it.
> 
> ...


Dude. Damn.


----------



## carpenoctem (Jul 4, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> Dude. Damn.


Gus:

I thought, *the topic being what it is, some 'tongue-in-cheek'* (oh shoot!) *humour was okay.
*


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

carpenoctem said:


> Gus:
> 
> I thought, *the topic being what it is, some 'tongue-in-cheek'* (oh shoot!) *humour was okay.*


This is more tongue in groove.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

DH had to pick up some paperwork from his office on a saturday once...I went along. Empty office=fun saturday at work.

Seriously though,if you aren't comfortable with it you won't have fun anyway and it might make you have trouble getting it up. Is she open to any other risky experiences that you might be more comfortable trying?


----------



## carpenoctem (Jul 4, 2012)

Entropy3000 said:


> This is more tongue in groove.




They say the act was first tried / originated in *Tonga.*

Figures.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

carpenoctem said:


> They say the act was first tried / originated in *Tonga.*
> 
> Figures.


/crickets


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

I say go for it as fantasy go's that sounds pretty tame and safe you should do it and have fun.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Saturday's or after hour weekday's would be far better ~ more especially after the custodial crew gets done cleaning up! As a former office supervisor, I could have cared less as to what went on behind closed doors whenever I or the workforce were not present. But if the incident were passed on to me through some offended channel, then I unfortunately would be summarily forced to deal with it ~ and then probably rather harshly!

Minimize the risk! She doesn't really need to be risking losing her job over some fantasy! If the fantasy absolutely must be carried out there on the jobsite, then please plan wisely!*


----------



## billgour (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi everyone. I am frankly astonished yet thrilled at all the responses my brief post generated. After considering everything that has been said, my wife and I decided to go through with our plan! My hesitation had to do with an incident a while back where someone walked in on us "in the act." After thinking, though, I realized I really wanted to do this! However, we also decided to take the precautions other posters mentioned . My wife checked at her workplace and she is very confident that there are no hidden cameras in her office. Anyway, this is our plan: my wife will tell her boss that she "forgot" her laptop at home, but once she realizes her "mistake," she had to call me to drop it off at her office. I'll bring her laptop into her office and she will lock the door behind her. Hopefully everything occurs without a hitch!


----------



## carpenoctem (Jul 4, 2012)

Your thrill, even while posting about it, is palpable. I bet it’s going to spur many who read this thread to try similar things. Some kind of an Office Oral Week is in the offing.


Some clues:

*They say: try writing the alphabet with your tongue, and you will be a specialist.

If there is any Chinese men in the office, keep them off. (Have you seen the Chinese alphabet? There is no way you can compete with THAT).*


----------



## Laralie (May 2, 2014)

You shouldn't be here asking this question! You should be at her work.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Laralie said:


> You shouldn't be here asking this question! You should be at her work.


Ha ha! Yes! Grab that laptop, jump in the car, and GOOOOO!!!


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

actually you want a little "hitch" you want her to orgasim......
oh wait is she a screamer?
you might want to bring a sock or something


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

You know. I got a real bad feeling about this. I got a vision running through my head of this guy under the desk and his wife's legs on top of the desk and the janitor or her boss coming in just as soon as she's ready to get off.

She falls off the chair. He bangs his head off the bottom of the desk and comes out with a shiny, wet face, claiming that he was looking at her ingrown toenail that's been bothering her for a while.

No sir, I don't have a good feeling about it.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

It was about a week and a half between me getting my own office with a lock and taking my wife on my desk. We were in town on a saturday afternoon and I knew it would be very unlikely that someone was going to drop in.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

So OP... How did it go? Did you get busted?


----------



## Eagle3 (Dec 4, 2013)

_So OP... How did it go? Did you get busted? _

Maybe he is still at her office putting in OT!


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Do it!! The payback for fulfilling her fantasy will likely be huge


----------



## louiswin (Nov 4, 2010)

I'd go for it and never look back. She wants to do something wild and exciting with her husband. Go ahead and fulfill her wishes and make her happy.


----------



## TurtleRun (Oct 18, 2013)

*grabs the popcorn* 

You're lucky dude.


----------



## Malpheous (May 3, 2013)

If she's the type to get messy I'd suggest bringing a small towel of some sort. You don't want to come out of there looking like you ate a dozen glazed donuts.


----------



## johny1989 (May 21, 2014)

Just Go for it Buddy...


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

I find it hard to imagine that the employer has surreptitiously hidden a camera in a private office. I'm not sure they could even legally use anything obtained on it if that were the case. In the end I don't think I would want to work for an employer capable of such mistrust. 

I agree with the point that not too many people would care however if you were discovered and a complaint was made the employer would have to take action. 

I think that's probably part of the thrill for her...it's forbidden. I don't think you'll regret giving it a go.


----------



## carpenoctem (Jul 4, 2012)

Billgour:

no report on *cuisine sous la table?*

you did raise a lot of expectations of vicarious pleasure, Sir.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

Anon Pink said:


> So OP... How did it go? Did you get busted?


No doubt this is going to be a chapter in the book you are writing.


----------

